# Vector 20,000,000 1st impressions



## Eric S (Jun 9, 2006)

I just recieved the new Vector 20 mill this evening. (sorry guys no digital camera). It was allready dark, so I fired it up breifly even though I knew it didn`t have a full charge. The light has two switches, one for each bulb which by the way are 100w H7 bulbs. On one bulb this thing is pretty bright, with a better beam than my 3 mill vector. On two it is ridiculously bright and a tremendous amount of sheer output. So I had to get my 3 mill for some quick compairsons. 
OK guys, this thing is brighter than my 3 mill with only one bulb on. With two, unbeliveable, and the beam, while not perfect, is much better than the beam from the 3mil. I think the fact that the filiments are vertical to the reflector vs horizontal for the H3`s in the 3mil makes a huge difference in lightpattern and throw.
At first, looking at the 20 mill by its self I thought, the reflector was about the same size as the 3 miil since I don`t look at it every day. The 20mil is 10" w x 6.5" h vs 7"w x 4.5" h for the 3mil. It`s slightly heaver than the 3mil . 
It has a 7ah batt. 
3 led light on front of handle that projects a nice round beam that`s decent for 3 leds and, 3 leds on the rear part of the handle that indicates a charge with a green for finish charging
Over all to me it`s a nice spotlight (compared to the old 3mil ) for the money (65ish shipped) and I like it better than the big thor 15mil, can`t wait till it gets a full charge(30+ hrs say manu) so I can really test it out against the 3mil and the 24w PL hid

Eric 
ps: looks like I`m gonna have to order the amondotech illuminater tommorow.
IMHO think this vector might be able to meet or exceed the performance of the 35w HIDs!!


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that review! I'm very interested in this light. I was surprised to hear you say it has H7 bulbs. I've read that it has H3's and H4's. But this is the first I've heard about it being H7's. Please keep us updated as to how it is on a full charge, and how long the runtime is, etc.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Jun 9, 2006)

How does its throw compair to the Thor 15Mcp?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 10, 2006)

all the spec pages I read on it say it is has H4 bulbs....

eithor way... do you think there is room in there for 2 ballasts? (make a 2X35W HID spotlight?)


----------



## markdi (Jun 10, 2006)

you must mod it with dual 50 watt hid ballasts and phillips dl50 bulbs - 10600 lumens

I am dreaming.

2 35 watt ballasts and bulbs would be kool

6400 lumens


----------



## Eric S (Jun 10, 2006)

I still haven`t really haven`t had the time to test it out yet. I don,t own a Thor to compare it with at the moment, but will try and borrow one. Considering the thors refector size I would say it should have the advantage in the throw dept. brightness and output nope!
I too thought it had H4s when I ordered it but the manual says H7s. There is no high/low mode just on/off for each single filament lamp. 
With some mods to the inside housing I think there is enough room overall for two ballast and smaller batt.(nimh or L ion) but not as it come from the manuf.
I brefily fired the vec 20 up last night and realized that I can`t use the thing in the neighborhood. Didn`t have that problem with my 3mil vec or the powerlight 24 cause as long as I didn`t point the beam directly at a house the spill wasn`t that bad. Not the case with this thing, I can really only point this thing to the sky so nobody want think about calling the police on me. 
I will have to find a more suitable place to really see what this thing is capable of 

Eric
ps H7 55w 1500 lumens
H7 65w 2100 lumens
H4 130w 3550 lumens
D1 & D2 35w HIDs 2800 to 3200 lumens
Daniel Stern lighting specs
H7 100w x 2 ?


----------



## markdi (Jun 10, 2006)

quote


ps H7 55w 1500 lumens
H7 65w 2100 lumens
H4 130w 3550 lumens

unquote

these spec's may be true when these bulbs get 13.2 volts at their base.

in a spot light with a smallish 12.5 volt or so sla
you get much less.

from a old newbie post I remember that 
a phillips 100 watt h4 spec'd at 2900 lumens(13.2v at base)(very good bulb).
had about 2400 bulb lumens in a 10 mcp thor with it's switch - wiring - and 7 amp 12.5 volt or so sla.
bulb was running at about 86 watts - for the first 5 minutes or so with a fresh charge.

hid's are regulated and have a higher color temp.

If I remember right human eyeballs are more sensitive to 4300k light than 3000 - 3400k light

so 3200 bulb lumens at 4300k is a big jump vs
2400 lumens at 3000 - 3400k.



any way 

I wonder who will be first to mod the Vector 20,000,000
to hid - not me - maybe someday.

I do have 2 identical 35 watt ballasts and bulbs.
one of them is in my modded vector and I like 
my 2mcp hid vector mod - so I will not take it apart untill I find another ballast to fit it.

it would be interesting to only mod 1 bulb in the Vector 20,000,000 to hid(at first)

it would be a great side by side comparison of incan vs hid.

especially if both sides where ran continiously for 20 to 35 minutes.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 10, 2006)

markdi
I totally belive what you`re saying is true.
Vector now puts on some of there lights an as tested lumen rating on the packaging. the 3mil now states 2400+ (don`t remember exactly) lumens coming out the front of the dual 100w h3 spotlight which by the way is around 3900-4000k due to the tinted bulbs. Based on your statement about the 10mil thor w/100w h4 bulb, I can beleve what you`re saying is true.

One of the h7s in this thing is noticably more light than my 3mil, and if that is 2400+ lumens I`ll take a guest and say maybe about 2800-3000 and that is at the lower color temp from the spot to the spill light it`s just more light.

Now add the second lamp to the mix. I`ll be very conservative and say 5000, maybe 5500+ lumens. 

Does any one know what`s the bulb lumen rating of a 100 H7?

All I can say is this light is stupid bright. My 24w PL hid is not even in the ballpark. It`s like comparing a TL 3 to a M6 or 10X

Eric


----------



## markdi (Jun 10, 2006)

I do not think h7 bulbs are any brighter than h4 bulbs

h7 just fits a different type of reflector/headlight assembly.

you must get quite a bit of voltage drop running 2 100 watt bulbs from 1 - 7 amp sla.

running both bulbs - 4200 to 4800 bulb lumens or so - for the first 5 minutes - ?

the h4 100 watt 2900 lumen(at 13.2v - base) 100 hour phillips bulb that comes stock in a 10 mcp thor is a great - efficient hand held incan spotlight bulb.

I tried a 6 dollar 130w autozone h4 bulb in a 10 mcp thor.
the 100 watt philips was whiter - brighter and had a tighter spot.

a phillips dl50 and a 50 watt ballast is 5300 lumens

2 in that thing would kick *** - sorry.

find a single cell 2.2 volt 7 amp sla cell and put it in series with the 12.5v 7ah sla in your 20mcp vector - improve the wiring - it shouldn't instaflash - should be a bit of a boost.


----------



## Steve77 (Jun 10, 2006)

Where did you buy this light at? Can you post a link?


----------



## lightcacher (Jun 10, 2006)

Has anybody spotted any more of these at Lowes?


----------



## markdi (Jun 11, 2006)

ya where is the best/cheapest place to buy one ?


----------



## Eric S (Jun 11, 2006)

www.vectormfg.com/catalog

The 20mil is under lighting at the bottom of the page.

Eric


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you have any beamshots? and a comparison between other spotlights??


----------



## markdi (Jun 11, 2006)

the vector site says it uses h4 bulbs


----------



## BUZ (Jun 11, 2006)

I recently purchased this light and all I can say is it is damn bright!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After I brought it home I let it charge for aprox 24 hours and fired it up, there are some houses about a 1/4 mile down the street and I lit em' up like it was day LOL! 

Was wondering would it hurt the vector to put some after market hyper white automotive bulbs in there, think you can get up to 150w bulbs but just don't know if it will damage the light (anybody know)??


----------



## markdi (Jun 11, 2006)

I bet the 12.5 volt 7 amp sla is pretty close to it's limit supplying 200 watts - another 100 - maybe ?


87.5 watt hour battery - not including internal cell losses.

at 1/20th of the c rate


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Jun 11, 2006)

BUZ,
Is this light as bright as the Thor 15Mcp??


----------



## BUZ (Jun 11, 2006)

ledebuhr1 said:


> BUZ,
> Is this light as bright as the Thor 15Mcp??



Yes, I have had both the 10 & 15 thors and while I wasn't able to do a side by side comparison the vector 20 mil is the brightest I've seen yet (very impressive)!


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Jun 12, 2006)

What is the run time?


----------



## BUZ (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't know, haven't run it for more than a few minutes so far!


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you guys who have these lights actually opened up the units and seen the bulb? I can't seem to get a definate answer as to what bulb is in this thing. When I call Vector or one of the distributors, most often they say the bulbs are H4 100w, but I've heard H4 120W as well. And I think it was Eric here on CPF who said they are 100W H7 bulbs. 

I guess that it doesn't matter what bulb is in it, as long as it is bright. My real concern is that maybe the early ones came with H4 bulbs and now they come with H7 bulbs and are brighter? 

Any conformation on the bulbs and where you purchased your units from would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks --


----------



## Eric S (Jun 14, 2006)

H4s bulbs have two filiaments, hi/lo and not to mention the bulb is bulker an has a 3 prong connector. My 20mils h7s are single filiament with a 2 prong connecter
Was looking at the 15mil vector at Sams the other day and it had an h4 130w.
Their is no mistaking one from the other.

Eric


----------



## BUZ (Jun 14, 2006)

KartRacer31 said:


> Have you guys who have these lights actually opened up the units and seen the bulb? I can't seem to get a definate answer as to what bulb is in this thing. When I call Vector or one of the distributors, most often they say the bulbs are H4 100w, but I've heard H4 120W as well. And I think it was Eric here on CPF who said they are 100W H7 bulbs.
> 
> I guess that it doesn't matter what bulb is in it, as long as it is bright. My real concern is that maybe the early ones came with H4 bulbs and now they come with H7 bulbs and are brighter?
> 
> ...



I'm away right now but this weekend when I get back I'll take a look and throw up some pics of the vector 20!


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for your input guys. -Buz, I look forward to some picts when you get a chance.


----------



## NAW (Jun 17, 2006)

KartRacer31 said:


> Thanks for your input guys. -Buz, I look forward to some picts when you get a chance.


 

Yeah definetley. Just got myself a Costco HID and would like to see how badly it gets burned with that monster of yours.:thanks:


----------



## BUZ (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok here are some pics, sorry it took so long! Looks like it takes H7 100W bulbs!


----------



## BUZ (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally got too try it on a full charge last night and sweet Jesus it is bright, had neighbors looking out their windows after I shined it down the street (reminds me of the spotlight's you see on police choppers) HEHE!!!

Can anyone guestimate the lumens dual 100W h7's put out? Gotta be 5000+


----------



## Archangel (Jun 17, 2006)

If you get a chance, could you see how long a full burn lasts?


----------



## BUZ (Jun 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> If you get a chance, could you see how long a full burn lasts?


 

You bet! Might be kinda hard though around here!


----------



## Archangel (Jun 17, 2006)

(grin) I recommend you use it for room lighting. That's what i did with my HIDs.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome, I just gotta get one of these! It has a 7 amp/hour battery, right? I'm guessing with both bulbs on it will run about 40 minutes.


----------



## jason9987 (Jun 18, 2006)

a 7 ah with a 4 amp draw only lasts about 90 minutes, and thats with a hid that is regulated down to 12 volts or less
from looking at specs of differt sla batteries I'd be very suprised if you get more that 20 minutes from a charge, probaly closer to 10-15 minutes. but I'd like to see myself proven wrong as thats not vey usedful for most situations


----------



## BUZ (Jun 18, 2006)

Well from a full charge I have ran it for aprox. 35 mins and it still going strong!


----------



## markdi (Jun 18, 2006)

12.5 volt 7 amp sla = 87.5 watt hours at 1/10 - 1/20 of the c rate.

2 of my thor batteries has 7 amps at 1/20c printed on them.

c rate = rate of discharge that = dead battery in 1 hour.

with a fresh charge about 85 watts is disapated in the 100 watt bulb.

small battery - no alternator, skinny wire = less than the 13.2 volts needed at the base of the bulb for 100 watt operation.

probably around 2400 bulb lumens - maybe 3100k - one bulb on - first 5 minutes.

maybe 2000 bulb lumens at less than 3000k per bulb - both on - first 2 - 4 minutes -- just guessing

maybe just maybe the vector has better wiring/switches - has an alternator - and a battery with less internal resistance than a thor and I am way off. 

12/15 minutes with both bulbs on would be the max .

a 10 mcp thor is pretty yellow in 25/30 minutes.

there is a 9 amp hour battery that is a perfect fit - slightly bigger terminals - 1 more pound.

heilos model fb12-9

solder bigger spade connectors to your light - it slides right in.

get the 9 amp battery and a 9 amp 2.2v single cell sla or 

a 12d/f cell nimh pack - 14.4 volts- shouldn't instaflash the bulb/bulbs (13 cells might be possible) or a 10/12d/f cell nimh pack and 2 newbie booster boards 12000-14000 lumens.

cook small flying birds - bats - ha ha

I think I should put my 25/50 watt ballast in my 2mcp hid vector mod.

and swap a phillips 3200 lumen 4300k 85122 bulb for the 3600 lumen 4500k dl35 that is in my 2mcp hid vector mod now.

and get a 75 watt or a 35/50 watt ballast for my 5300 lumen 3900k phillips dl50/15mcp thor mod.

then I would have 2 matching 35 watt phillips gen 4 ballasts and 2 3600 lumen 4500k 35 watt phillips dl35 bulbs.

a 7200 lumen 4500k 20mcp twin beam vector - just what I need - my life will be complete for a few weeks

I will have to measure power draw again but I remember 
that these ballasts only consumed 39 watts when warmed up - not the usual 42 -45 watts

I used a very accurate digitizing digital multimeter
a tek tx3

my ballasts may not fit inside but they would fit - 1 on each side of the 20mcp's body - both might fit on the bottom pannel - between the fold out stand.


running both ballasts/bulbs would draw a little less power 
than one of the h7 bulbs draw.

hid is regulated - does not dim much - a little - just before the battery.

1 35watt dl35 would only be about 400 lumens less than running both h7 bulbs.

1 85122 bulb would only be down 800 lumens - but the h7 twins would catch up in 5 minutes.

the whiter higher color temp light from 1 hid bulb might be brighter to your eyes than both h7's - if not just wait 3 to 7 minutes.

I am not awake yet - I should delete this.


----------



## markdi (Jun 18, 2006)

a 15mcp thor with a 5300 lumen 50 watt phillips dl50 and a50 watt ballast would put out almost 1/3 more regulated light than the unregulated 20mcp vector.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 18, 2006)

Soon I will see how much of a difference a 14.4v nimh batt. makes in lumen output. That`s about 20% overdrive.

It will proably be near Ken 4 territory! That would be insanty bright

Eric


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 18, 2006)

As bright as this light might be, I doubt it's brighter then a Costco/HF HID.
That light is a monster in almost every way. Size, weight, and output!


----------



## Archangel (Jun 18, 2006)

It depends how you define "brighter". Two properly driven 100w bulbs will win as far as amount of light being thrown. When you're referring to distance, it basically comes down to the reflector, though you can make up for it if you have enough power.


----------



## markdi (Jun 19, 2006)

a 13 cell15.6 volt nimh batt might work

wire it up so both bulbs turn on in series across the batt - then with a make before break switch/relay - switch both bulbs parallel.

or use 2 resistors and a relay/switch to short out - remove the resistors from the current path.

or fets - etc

cheap soft start.

the newbie mod was supplying 16 volts to the base of a 100w h4 bulb in a 10 mcp thor

with connector - wire and switch losses - even if you beefed things up you would be lucky to get 15 volts to the bulb bases.

with newish bulbs running it hot - right after you charged it may not be a instaflash situation.

16.8v batt ? - no - no hot off of the charger operation.

what would the current draw be ?

20 amps or so ?

I guess I am tired. 

my idiea to text processor is going south - my spelling is fading too


----------



## mdocod (Jun 19, 2006)

in my experience the "cheap" 7AH SLAs that come in thor style lights.. are ok for impressing friends, but don't last long under a load....

I wired my thor to run both filaments at the same time, ran heavy gage wire, and added 4 more 20W MR-16s to the outside of it.... with everything turned on, it moves nearly 30 amps, nearly 300 watts... the fun lasts about 3 minuts till noticable dimming occurs.... which means the SLA is delivering only ~1.4AH into that load... pretty bad.... but.... the nice thing is that SLAs are cheap, and they CAN deliver these loads without self destructing whatever, (they are very tolerant to rapid discharge rates health wise, they just don't last long)


----------



## BUZ (Jun 19, 2006)

*Anyone interested in mine! I purchased two of the vector 20's and am only gonna keep one since my brother said he really doesn't need it. I have an ebay powerseller account (600 + pos. feedback no neg's) and am also a licensed business if anyone is interested!

If interested shoot me an offer!*


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 19, 2006)

Buz, PM sent.


----------



## markdi (Jun 19, 2006)

my 18 year old nephiew stopped by last night while I was typing my last post to this thread.

he told me to get a life and that I would be much more interested in installing a mega watt car stereo in his car
than cooking birds with a spotlight.

ha ha



he does like my hid lights


----------



## typhoon (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine will be in my possesion tomorrow!

I have a 15 MCP Motor Trend spot ( looks exactly like a Thor Cyclops ) so I will be able to have the 2 side by side by the 22nd. 

Looking forward to seeing how the beam throw compares between the 2. I will use Google Earth to get the actual distances of illuminated objects too. 

Fun Times await!!

Bob


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I will soon be a member of the 20 Million Club! I just bought the extra one that CPF member Buz had for sale. I have the Thor 10 Million, and a few other bright lights including an X990 HID. I will let you guys know how it does against the others.


----------



## typhoon (Jun 21, 2006)

WOoHo!! It's here and looks good. 

Had to reseat the "O" ring around the reflectors thought, No problem, 8 screws and your in the heart of the beast. Charge time is stated 30-35 hours initailly.. 

But 5-6 hours on direct DC. I guess I wait till tomorrow midnight to fire this thing up with the 15 MCP Cyclops clone..

Hum... I wonder if HID's could be stuffed in this thing??


B


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 21, 2006)

I went ahead and bought one of these to see what all the fuss was about. Well, it is indeed very bright. The runtime sucks though, after about 10-15 minutes it's no brighter than my AI and another 15 minutes it's dead. I'll stick to HID lights, I'm going to try and mod it.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Jun 23, 2006)

well we are waiting for the report and beamshots!!


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 30, 2006)

My 20mil light is officially on it's way to me. The DHL tracking info says it will be to my door by 7/7/06. 

How about you other guys, any more updates or comparisons?


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 5, 2006)

It arrived today. Here are my inital impressions: I like it. It's big, but not as silly big as the Thor 10mill I have, and it looks a lot better. I'm sure it will not throw nearly as far as the Thor 10mil due to reflector depth. However, I anticipate it giving more flood overall. (nothing news here). Anyway it only has part of a charge on it now, and it's still bright out, so I can't get a real feel for brightness. I'm charging it now, and will report back later.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok here is a question to anyone who owns and has charged one of these 20mill lights. The three little charging indicator led's in the rear of the handle (two red and one green). I know that one red means it needs to be charged, two red means it has some charge left, and a green means it is charged. However, mine is blinking green. The owners manual doesn't mention blinking green. I assume a steady green is fully charged? Or is blinking green fully charged or does it mean the thing is about to blow up and I should get out of my house now! LOL Any insight would be helpful. --Tim


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok I did some preliminary playing around when it got dark. Nothing news, just as expected... the 20mill offers a greater flood and overall more light than the Thor 10mill. The Thor 10mill out throws the 20mill. 

The 20mill was still blinking green, so after playing around a bit I decided to do a runtime test and run the battery down and give it a fresh charge from a rundown state, in hopes that this might correct the problem with the blinking green light (if it is a problem at all). 

Anyway, It ran at near full brightness for almost exactly 15 minutes, then became rather dim. I didn't bother to see how much longer it would run while dim. Keep in mind that I don't think the light had a full charge, and I had used if for maybe 5 minutes prior to doing the runtime test. 

I also did a runtime test on my Thor 10mill. It ran for almost exactly 30 minutes before becoming rather dim. Interestingly it equals out to half the time, half the output / at least half the bulbs. 

So I put the 20mill on the charger and so far no blinking green light. But it still has a while to go, the manual says 35 hours to charge it! The Thor says 8 hours. 

It comes down to this... if you want throw the Thor 10mill, or that style light is better, of you want flood the Vector 20mill is better, and maybe the best for flood. 

Give me 35 hours and I'll give you another update! 

--Tim


----------



## Archangel (Jul 6, 2006)

Tim- Do you have an HID you can compare it to?


----------



## typhoon (Jul 6, 2006)

*Flashing Green led*

I just called Vector about this. They said it is normal operation and indicated that the battery is fully charged, and you can un-plug the charger. They also said NOT to deep cycle the batteries as it will NOT improve rum time. In fact thay said it will do bad things to the batteries as they are basically car batteries.

Bulbs are available from Vector also for 5 or 6 bucks plus shipping

Bob


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 6, 2006)

So typhoon, they said that the blinking green light means it is fully charged? 


Archangel, I do have the X990, which I will compare it to on Friday night, but I have a feeling that the 20mil will offer more flood.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 6, 2006)

Not that I didn't believe you typhoon, but I decided to call Vector technical service today myself and see what answer I got, and see if it was the same as yours. Anyway, the call was a waste of my time, because the guy didn't know his @ss from his elbow. He told me the light would either be blinking green or maybe steady green. Uh..thanks dude, which is it blinking or steady? He couldn't tell me. Anyway I've been charging it now for about 15 hours and the green led just started blinking. I'm going to let it go for the 30-35 hours and see if it goes from blinking to steady green.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well my 20mill has been charging for quite a while now. about 40 hours to be exact, even tho the owners manual says a full charge will be acomplished in 30-35 hours. So why am I still charging it? Well the charging incicators are two red led's and a green one. When you first start charging it only one red is one. Than after a few hours two red are one, then after a while longer the green started to blink quickly. This was at about 15 hours. Then I noticed that the longer it charged the slower the blink was (meaning the longer the green led stayed lit). So my thoughts are that when it is finally fully charged the green would remain lit. But who knows. Again some input from others who have charged it would be appreciated. Even if it is still blinking I plan on taking it off charge at 45 hours. That would be 10 hours over what the manual suggests, and I've seen other 12v/7Ah SLA batts that have said they can safely be left on charge for 48 hours but any longer may dammage the batt. So I will see what's up at 45 hours. And then later tonight I will put it up against the X990.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, I did a little showdown with my Vector 20mil vs X990 HID, Costco Thor X 10Mill, and a Roadpro 3Mill spotlight with a big 10" reflector running 12v thru a 100w H3 bulb. This 3mill light was by far my brightest overall "flood" light just a few years ago. It was clearly last in this group tonight! 

Ok my previous posts touched on the throw vs flood. So I wouldn't bother rehashing that the Thor beats the 20mill in throw. Tonight was all about overall light output/flood, and the big test was the X990 vs the 20mill. 

The two lights give off a different kind of light, so the brain really has to figure out what the eye is looking at. The HID is "brighter white" and so it appears to be giving off more light overall. But when it comes down to sheer lumens... the 20mill has it beat! It lights up a living room better, and it floods the back yard better. Of course the X990 will run more than 3 times as long, and throw further, but that's not what this test was about, and let's not forget that it costs roughly 7 times as much! 

Anyway, if you are looking for cheep bang for the buck, the 20mill kicks some serious lumens out. I didn't do another runtime test, but I'm positive that it would last longer than the previous 15 minutes, because I know now that I didn't have a full charge on it for that test. My guess would be that it could run at near full brightness for 20-25 minutes, and 40-50 minutes on only one bulb. And don't be fooled, one bulb is still super bright.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 10, 2006)

I would like see really if the Thors and the X990 can truly out throw it.
Not that a doubt your claim Kart, I know the X990 and thors have a tighter beam but I think their is enough light power in that big beam to proably do 850yds or better. 
This is just a guestamation base on the photos from superlight shootout 1, 400yd test with the 3mil included and the 850 yd test with X990 vs other hid lights. 
In the 400 yd test the X990 beat the 3mil when in spot mode, but not by a huge margin. My 20 walks all over the 3mil in throw, and judging by that pic and the 850yd pic of the X990, I`m pretty sure it would be very close if not beat the X990. Thors I don`t know, but would love to see some half mile or upto a 1000yds shots of them all since I can`t see that far at night.

http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/

Eric


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 10, 2006)

My findings are not as conclusive as those by Kenshiro, but I'm pretty sure that the X990 out throws the 20mill. However, in the name of science I will preform another test tomorrow night. (any excuse to play with my lights again).


----------



## markdi (Jul 10, 2006)

run the 20mcp vector(on high - both bulbs burning) and the x990 continiously for about 15 minutes.

then compare them

then do a continious full power 30 minute run


----------



## Eric S (Jul 11, 2006)

What for markdi
Most here knows the 20 will be almost dead!
It`s 200w not 35, SLA vs nimh, I don`t see the point!

Eric


----------



## markdi (Jul 11, 2006)

ya I know I was just being an ***.

ok 10 minutes

I still want one modded with 2 50 watt hid ballasts and bulbs.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that, I would love to see!

Right now trying to decide between an X990 or AI 3152.

I may end up moving the 20mil cause I can`t use it in my neighborhood.
It`s just to much.

I know I know. Why am I even thinking 35w hid. I can only shine the PL 24 up in the sky now so I don`t annoy anyone

Eric


----------



## markdi (Jul 11, 2006)

which one is brighter the X990 or AI 3152.

you may be able to buy 2 new 35 watt ballasts and bulbs 
for cheap - ebay to mod your 20 mcp vector with.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 11, 2006)

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104545&page=4&pp=30

I have seen bulb/ballest conversions for $195.
www.cqlight.ca/catalog

I just don`t think both ballest will fit.

Eric


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jul 11, 2006)

I would like to convert my 20mil to HID, but I know nothing about this stuff. Are all ballast created equal? I would guess not. Are some smaller than others, do some offer quick re-lighting and others not? How is the setup in the link above my post? What are the measurements of these things? Any input would be appreciated. --Tim


----------

